# Removing .TMP Files from Windows Directory



## JRenavitz (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm running Windows ME, and have noticed literally over 5,000 0-Byte Files that either follow the form: *fffefexx_{with a large numeric string}.tmp * or *Off####c.tmp * . The "Off" files are each 9 bytes.

Are these files safe to remove? Thanks.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

On a regular basis, I always recommend using the Windows Explorer to search for and delete all *.tmp file.


----------



## JRenavitz (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks for the information Bob. John.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

You can also open a command prompt, change to the \windows\temp directory, and run "deltree /y *.*" - No quotes. 

I also like to use the Windows Explorer to delete *.bak files as well. 

There are a lot of 3rd party programs that will do this automatically but it's good to know how to do it yourself.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

These can be caused by having MDM and/or FindFast running.

Run MSCONFIG, startup tab and UNselect both. Reboot and then delete the TMP files.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

JR:

Click Start - Find - Files And Folders, select the hard drive to look in, then type in and delete *everything* that appears under:

*.TMP

C:\TEMP\*.*

C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\*.*

Do them in this order.

If your computer does not have a C:\TEMP folder, it will display an error message when you type C:\TEMP\*.* and click Find Now. Ignore the message and finish doing what you are doing.


----------



## gboydston (Jul 9, 2004)

This is caused by Windows Scripting Host. Turn off script debugging in IE and I "think" that helps. My brains aren't really working well this morning or I could give you the MS Knowledge Base article number...you know how that is I hope. And yes, you do want to delete them as they do affect performance. The files masks should be F*.tm*


----------



## JRenavitz (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks for the added information. /John Renavitz/


----------



## JRenavitz (Jun 21, 2004)

Based on all of the good input, I cleared out nearly 6,000 (!) .tmp files - thanks to all for the help. /John Renavitz/


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

It is amazing how much performance can benefit by cleaning out all the tmp files and particularly everything in the \windows\temp directory.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

6,000 temp files? And I thought some computers that I've deleted more than 1,000 - 2,000 temp files were in bad shape.

Do the temp files deletion thing about once a week.:up:


----------



## JRenavitz (Jun 21, 2004)

Yup, sounds like a pretty good idea  ! When I would use the Windows Disk Cleanup, I would always check the "Temp Files" box. Why would I think that "temp" files would actually be removed  . Hey, is this a record? With the Olympics just around the corner, maybe there still is an event I can qualify for  . Thanks.


----------



## gboydston (Jul 9, 2004)

I just re-read my message and wonder why nobody asked me what the HECK I was talking about. the f*{*}.tm* files I was referring to are not found in the selected temp directory, they usually are zero byte files found in the windows directory. I don't find them on many machines, but when I do, finding 1000-1500 are not unusual. They are safe to delete and do, in fact, affect system performance.


----------



## JRenavitz (Jun 21, 2004)

gboydston said:


> This is caused by Windows Scripting Host. Turn off script debugging in IE and I "think" that helps. My brains aren't really working well this morning or I could give you the MS Knowledge Base article number...you know how that is I hope. And yes, you do want to delete them as they do affect performance. The files masks should be F*.tm*


  I think this is an "Option" in IE. I checked and this selection is indeed non-selected. However, the fffe files keep on comin'. Any other ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Can you give an exact copy of a few of the file names. I haven't seen this on any other computers before. Even those that have what has been previously mentioned installed and running don't show this many tmp files.


----------



## gboydston (Jul 9, 2004)

Try this. BTW, the files are safe to delete.

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/q221/4/38.asp&NoWebContent=1


----------



## JRenavitz (Jun 21, 2004)

Following the link, this is it exactly: 

From the Microsoft Knowledge Base:
OFF2000: Files Whose Name Begins with "fff" Appear in Windows Folder
View products that this article applies to.
This article was previously published under Q221438 
IMPORTANT: This article contains information about modifying the registry. Before you modify the registry, make sure to back it up and make sure that you understand how to restore the registry if a problem occurs. For information about how to back up, restore, and edit the registry, click the following article number to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
256986 Description of the Microsoft Windows Registry

SYMPTOMS
After you install Office 2000, you may notice files whose name begins with "fff" appearing in your Windows folder. For example, the file name may be similar to "fffeeecf_{44BE8B61-235B-11D2-8E66-D59A4E66D32D}.tmp". Also, every time you restart your computer, two more files beginning with "fff" appear in your Windows folder. 
CAUSE
When you install the Microsoft Script Editor, a program called Mdm.exe (Machine Debug Manager, which is used to provide application debugging) is also installed. Mdm.exe creates these files in your Windows folder. 
WORKAROUND
WARNING: If you use Registry Editor incorrectly, you may cause serious problems that may require you to reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that you can solve problems that result from using Registry Editor incorrectly. Use Registry Editor at your own risk.

To work around this issue, remove Mdm.exe to be started as a service on Window 95 and Windows 98 platforms. To do this, remove Mdm.exe from the list under the following registry key: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

After all running instances of Mdm.exe are ended and no longer listed within Task Manager, you can delete any of the TMP files from the root of the Windows directory without affecting either the Microsoft Script Editor or Mdm.exe. The effect of taking this step is that remote debugging is disabled, provided that an instance of Mdm.exe is not started at the time an error is encountered. However, if another application reinstalls Mdm.exe, or if Mdm.exe /Regserver is run on a computer that is running Window 95 or Windows 98, Mdm.exe is re-added to the RunServices registry key (see above for full path).

NOTE: Running the Detect and Repair feature within Office 2000 causes Mdm.exe to be re-registered on the system.

Additionally, if the system has Internet Explorer version 5 or later, Mdm.exe can still be configured to start at the startup of Window 95 or Windows 98, if the script debugging feature in Internet Explorer is turned on. You can turn off this feature within Internet Explorer. On the Tools menu, click Internet Options. On the Advanced tab under Setting, make sure that Disable script debugging is selected.


----------



## Jorge8 (Jul 30, 2004)

I cant delete This TMP FILE! 

Hello there!

I have a problem. I have this temp file ZLT007d3.TMP and when I try to delete by clicking the mouse's button, there is a warning window which says "Cannot delete ZLT007d3.TMP Its being used by another person or program".

I would really appreciate your help. This is driving me crazy. Thank you very much


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

It is common for some programs running in memory to leave files in the temp directory. This is why you can't delete it when Windows is running in Normal mode.

You can try booting to safe mode and delete it that way.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Some temp files won't allow you to delete them until you reboot first.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If you are just talking about one or two tmp files, that is normal and I wouldn't really worry too much about it. 

I typically always have a few there from some programs that are running in memory like ActiveSync. Although you might be able to reboot and delete the previous one, you can't delete the current one.

Need to put in in perspective with how many were removed. One or two is really not that much to worry about.


----------

